# VK| Black Friday 2020



## Stroodlepuff (24/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## CJB85 (24/11/20)

Jeepers, that MVV 2 is a damn steal!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

